# To All The Great Artists on Here



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

To all the great people offering to use their skills and talents to make others happy by drawing their bettas, THANK YOU. It's so appreciated.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I can't speak for everyone, but I can say that it's always a pleasure making people happy by drawing their bettas


----------

